# Feedermontage



## Fischers Fritz (26. November 2005)

Tachschen,

balt holl ich mir ne Feederrute.Nur weis ich net wie man die Montage macht.|kopfkrat 
Hab im Web schon ma geguckt aber nichts gefunden was ich halbwegs hingrieg war alles zu schwer zu montieren.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ne gute Montage beschreiben die nicht zu schwer zu montieren ist aber trotzdem fängig ist?|rolleyes 

Danke schon ma:m


----------



## Browning-Fanatic (26. November 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage*

ich habe mir das buch Feedern gekauft.
wenn du möchtest mach ich dir ein guten preis für !
ich habs gelesen und vorgestern gekauft.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (26. November 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Sind da die Montagen drin?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (26. November 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Browning Feeder Fertigmontagen. Steht alles im Barbentopic


----------



## Browning-Fanatic (26. November 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage*

@ was weiß ich ...........
ja, es sind montagen mit exakten anleitungen drin wie man damit fischt und
wann welche montage und wo hin werrfe, wie oft, welche futtermehle für was...


----------



## Carp77 (27. November 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Die Einfachste Montage ist wohl wenn du eine FutterSpirale am Anti-Tangle Röhrchen( diese sind sehr Preiswert bei Askari für 0,45 cent das Stück zu haben)auf die Hauptschnur aufziehst dann ein Stück Schlauch ca.1 cm lang und einen Gummistopper oder eine Gummiperle als Puffer zum Schutz des Knotens an dem du dann den Wirbel anknotest,jetzt nur noch das Vorfach einhängen und fertig.Ich Angle sehr oft mit dieser Montage und bin zufrieden damit.Ach ja anstelle der Futterspirale kannst du auch ein Abstandhalterröhrchen nehmen die haben seitlich einen Wirbrl wo du dann den Futterkorb einhängen kannst.


----------



## Franky (27. November 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Moinsen... Zum Thema "Schlaufenmontage" habe ich hier mal eine kleine Bastelanleitung drin:
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/menu_schlaufenmontage_frame.htm
Ist allerdings so "neu", dass die Googlebots das noch nicht gefunden haben... 
Wenn Du direkt beim Basteln nachsiehst, findest Du auch Anleitungen zum Selbstbau von Futterkörben und dem Binden von Haken...


----------



## schomi (28. November 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Hallo Franky,

sehr guter Tipp!! Ich habe es gleich ausprobiert.
Danke.

Reinhold


----------



## Cerfat (28. November 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Tachschen,
> 
> balt holl ich mir ne Feederrute.Nur weis ich net wie man die Montage macht.|kopfkrat
> Hab im Web schon ma geguckt aber nichts gefunden was ich halbwegs hingrieg war alles zu schwer zu montieren.



Schau mal hier vorbei:

http://www.ewetel.net/~tjarko.joosten/Feeder_einleitung.htm


----------



## Volker2809 (28. November 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Hallo, 
kann auch noch einen guten Link beitragen: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/grundangeln.htm#feedermontage

Ich persönlich bevorzuge allerdings ein Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen auf der Hauptschnur, dann eine kleine Perle gefolgt von einem Wirbel mit kleinem Karabiner, an dem dann das Vorfach montiert wird. 

Gruß aus Nürnberg,

Volker


----------



## Fischers Fritz (28. November 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Danke für die Antworten, muss ich dann ma ausprobieren


----------



## nikmark (28. November 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Moin,
ich würde Dir auch in jedem Fall zu der Schlaufenmontage raten. Sie ist fast tüddelfrei beim auswerfen (bei den Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen hast Du doch des öfteren mal Tüddel), einfach zu binden und vor allem sehr empfindlich, was die Bissanzeige betrifft ! Wenn ein Röhrchen mal im Schlamm liegt, ist es nämlich vorbei mit der Herrlichkeit #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Fischers Fritz (18. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Ich hab in einem älteren Blinker gelesen wie Michi Schlöegl mit ner o,20 Mono auf der Rolle geangelt hat dann kam eine 11 Meter lange Schlagschnur mit 0,27 
meine frage ist ob man auch durchgehen mit 0,20 angeln kann


----------



## Steffen90 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Das kommt drauf an wie schweer dein Futterkorb ist.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (19. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

So 40gr. - 70gr.


----------



## Steffen90 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

dann müsst es eigendlich gehen, wenn du nicht immer beim Wurf voll durchziehst! zur sicherheit würd ich aber ne 22er nehmen! ich persönlich nehme ne 22er Berkley Iron Silk


----------



## Fischers Fritz (19. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

dann hat er noch ne 0,35 als Schlaufe genommen reicht es wenn man da 0,25 nimmt?


----------



## Marlow (19. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Moin,

Hier mal meine geteste Kombination,
an der Xedion heavy mit 180g WG Hauptschnur 22 Technium von Shimpanso
Schlaufenmontage Länge 40cm (das kurze Ende) 28 Technium die ist schön steif  hat den Vorteil das Vertütelungen und Sockenbildung sehr gering bzw. kaum vorkommt, Vorfach meist 12er Stroft.
Auf der Cherywood Heavy mit 250g WG liegt ne 10er geflochtene von Hemingway, bei Feedereinsatz mit der gleichen Schlaufe, aber meist mit 100er Tiroler und Köderfisch auf Zander 
Futterkorb liegt um die 100g


----------



## Steffen90 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> dann hat er noch ne 0,35 als Schlaufe genommen reicht es wenn man da 0,25 nimmt?


eine 35er ist wesendlich steifer als eine 25er!! 
folglich bekommst du mit einer 25er mehr Verhedderungen als mit einer 35er!!
also ist es wesentlich sinvoller eine Schlaufe mi 35er zu binden. oder?


----------



## Fischers Fritz (19. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

ok, danke für die Infos


----------



## Ralle76 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Moin, 
ich fische am Rhein meist eine durchgehende 0,25er und binde daraus auch direkt die Schlaufenmontage. Bei Würfen mit 100gr. Futterkörben hatte ich bislang keine Probleme. Allerdings angle ich auch seltener jenseits der 50m Grenze und brauch beim Auswerfen nicht soviel Schub.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (19. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Ich mach mir ne 0,25 Schnur auf die Rolle und binde die Schlaufe mit ner 0,35
eben bei Terra Nova war die Montage


----------



## Fischers Fritz (20. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Mal ne andere Frage wie oft füttert ihr nach?


----------



## Fischers Fritz (20. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

wie viel minuten?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (21. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

nach 5-15 minuten. je nach rutenanzahl und jahreszeit


----------



## Fischers Fritz (21. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Wie oft mitte April?


----------



## Fischers Fritz (21. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Bin halt noch Feederanfänger und weiß eigentlich noch nix:.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (22. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

weiß es keiner schade


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Kommt drauf an.Mitte April ist das Wasser schon um einiges wärmer.
Also kannst du schon etwas mehr anfüttern,aber trotzdem nicht zu viel und
nicht zu sättigent.

Gruß Tim


----------



## Fischers Fritz (22. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

So alle 10 min?geht das?


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> So alle 10 min?geht das?


 
Ich wird dir raten werf anfangs öfters mal rein.So das erstmal Futter am Platz ist.
Nach einiger Zeit  press das Futter etwas fester in den Korb und lass dann mal liegen.Entweder es beißt oder du holst rein wenn du das Gefühl hast den Korb neu zu füllen.

Gruß Tim


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

@Franky

|good:


----------



## feederangler (23. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Wie wäre es denn mit folgender Vorgehensweise: 
Nach dem Futter anmischen und dem Aufbau des Angelplatzes (in dieser Reihenfolge!) erst mal einen großen Futterkorb anknoten der noch keinen Bleischlitten hat, diesen Korb 5 - 10 mal locker füllen - einwerfen und sofort ruckweise einholen, damit sie sich entleeren. Jetzt liegt ein schöner Futterteppich und kann seine Wirkung entfalten. Nebenbei hat man noch durch die Würfe festgestellt, ob Hindernisse am Grund liegen und man um einer Abrißorgie zu entgehen, lieber die Stelle wechseln sollte! Nun wird erst entgültig montiert ( Schlaufe, Haken , kleinerer/beschwerter Korb, Köder ) - der Kescher Aufgebaut (!!!) und los geht das Angeln. Meistens kann man schon kurz danach mit Bissen rechnen. Ende November bis mitte April kann das auch mal bischen dauern. Trotzdem oft neu beködern und einwerfen - alle 5 Minuten - in der kalten Jahreszeit einfach kleinere Körbe, kleinere Köder und Haken und feineres Futter ohne Grobbestandteile verwenden. 
Übrigens ... besser eine Rute gut befischen als mit 2 oder mehr Ruten nicht klar kommen! |kopfkrat 
Viel Spaß! 
#h


----------



## Fischers Fritz (23. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

ok werd es so mache wie ihr es mir erklärt habt

@feederangler
ich hab eh nur eine Feederrute


----------



## Fischers Fritz (23. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Ich angel im Flüsschen mit en bisschen Strömung
wird da das Futter nich weggedrifftet wenn am Korb kein Blei dran ist?


----------



## feederangler (23. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Für mittlere Strömung langen 30g Blei locker aus und wenn er dann noch 30 - 50g Futter fast - bestens. Der große Korb ohne Blei sollte also 80 - 100g Futter fassen und Alles ist bestens.

|rolleyes


----------



## Fischers Fritz (24. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

ok danke
deine hp ist echt hammer feederangler


----------



## Fischers Fritz (26. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

so hab jetzt meine feeder ich hab aber ein Problem weil ich nicht weiß welche Spitze ich nemen soll


----------



## Fischers Fritz (26. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Feedert hier keiner?


----------



## Fischers Fritz (27. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Schade:


----------



## kea (27. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Hiho,
ich suche die Spitze nach der Strömung aus. Bei stillem Wasser und 0 Wind die feinste. Bei leichtem Wind Nr.2. Bei leichter Strömung Nr.3, bei Wind und leichter Strömung Nr. 4 und bei richtiger Strömung, oder viel Wind Nr.5. Zu meiner Feederrute gehören 5 Wechselspitzen. Die Spitzen selber haben sowieso nix mit dem Wurfgewicht zutun.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (27. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Es sind drei Spitzen dabei eine weich eine mittel und eine hart 
für mittlere strömung ist doch mittlere spitze besser, oder?


----------



## kea (27. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Probiere es doch einfach mal aus:

wenn Du die schnur auf Spannung gebracht hast, sollte sich die Spitze ganz leicht biegen. Wenn sie in dem Moment schon zittert ist sie zu weich. Sollte sie bei einer kräftigen Welle oder eine starken Boe sich nicht bewegen, versuche es mit einer weicheren. Manchaml hängt es auch von der Tageszeit ab. Versuche es und Du wirst im Laufe der Zeit ein Gefühl dafür bekommen. Ich kenne niemanden, der zum ersten mal eine Feederrute ausgeworfen hat, alle Einstellungen optimal aufeinander abgestimmt waren und sofort der Rekordfisch gebissen hat. Im Gegensatz zu manch anderer Meinung fische ich auch mit einer Freilaufrolle. Die ist so eingestellt, das die Spitze zittert, aber der Fisch trotzdem Schnur ziehen kann. Das geht auch nicht jeden Tag gut und manchmal wechsel ich die Spitzen mehrfach am Tag.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (27. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

ok danke dafür
hab aber noch eine frage wie viel Futter braucht ihr so in 3-4 stunden?


----------



## kea (28. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Auch das hängt wieder vom Gewässer und vom Fisch ab.
Bei sehr wenig Strömung und beim angeln auf Raubfische: keines (Bodenblei und KöFi  ); bei Friedfischen je nach Wetter zwischen 1 und 3kg; bei starker Strömung auch schon mal das 1 1/2 fache. Selten mehr als 5kg am ganzen Tag. 
Das merkst Du aber auch selber: erstmal einen Teppich mit ca. 4 -6 Würfen ausbreiten. Solange kein Biss kommt (und bei wenig Strömung) reicht es, alle 20 min einen Korb hinterher zu werfen. Kommen Bisse - weniger füttern. Lassen die Bisse nach, wieder etwas mehr füttern. 
Wo willst Du denn überhaupt angeln? Und auf welche Fischart?


----------



## Fischers Fritz (28. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Ich angel in der Nidda 
ich angel auf Friedfisch


----------



## kea (28. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Jo, also Fliessgewässer. Je nach Strömung evtl. eine etwas dickere Spitze, bei Friedfischen Futter in den Korb. Willst Du grössere Fangen, nimm gelbes Futter, da trauen sich die kleinen nicht drauf.
Also anfüttern mit 4 - 6 Körbchen, dann Vorfach drann und rein damit. Nach 15 - 20 Minuten kannst Du dann ja mal nachsehen. Die Konsistenz des Futters hängt von der Tiefe und der Strömung ab. Bei flachem Wasser und wenig Strömung lockers Futter, bei tiefem Wasser etwas fester und bei starker Strömung fast klebrig.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (28. März 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Ist nur so 2-2,5 meter tief
gut ich hab nur gelbes Feederfutter gekauft
ich probiers erst mal mit der mittleren Spitze


----------



## Fischers Fritz (17. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Hi Boardis
ich habe meine ersten beiden Feedertage hinter mir.
Allerdings habe ich jetzt ziemlich viele offene fragen.
1.Ist es normal das wenn man ein 60gr. Korb und mit Futter fühlt das sich die Spitze ziemlich biegt?
2.Kann es am Futter liegen das ich nur ein Gründling hatte? Ich habe das Futter verwendet das ich auch im Sommer verwenden werde.
3.Welche Köder nimmt ihr?Ich hatte maden
4.Oder lag es dran dass das Wasser stark gestiegen ist?

Gruss
FF


----------



## Fischers Fritz (18. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

mir is noch was eingefallen

5.Ist es normal das der Futterkorb wie eine Bombe einschlägt?
6.Soll ich mehr am Rand oder mehr in der mitte angeln?

Gruss


----------



## Fischers Fritz (18. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Wenn die feederspitze immer langsam hoch und runter geht rollt denn der Korb?


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Hallo Fischers Fritz,
1.Es kommt drauf an wie du die RUTE stellst und für wieviel Gramm deine Rute ausgelegt ist.
2.Ich glaube nicht dass es am Futter lag.Erhöhe den Anteil an Lebendködern.
3.Maden sind immer gut.Benutze ruhig auch mal Dosenmais.
4.Es lag wahrscheinlich im Wasser.
5.Ja.
6.Das ist je nach Angelplatz verschieden.Du musst die Strömungskante suchen oder andere Plätze wo sich Futter ansammelt.
Ja,er rollt.

Gruß Tim|wavey:


----------



## Breamhunter (18. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> mir is noch was eingefallen
> 
> 5.Ist es normal das der Futterkorb wie eine Bombe einschlägt?
> 
> Gruss


|muahah:*Ich schmeiß mich wech!*


----------



## Fischers Fritz (18. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Ok noch ma zum Köder geht auch wurm?
woran erkennt man ob ein Fisch am Köder rummacht?

Gruss


----------



## Fischers Fritz (18. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

@Breamhunter

Ja manche Leute haben mich gefragt ob ich ne Bombe ins Wasser schmeiße weil es so geplatscht hat.

Gruss


----------



## Fischers Fritz (18. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Also auf der Rute steht WG. bis 80gr. mein Händler hat aber gesagt das man bis 120gr. werfen kann.
Ins Futter hab ich so 2Hände mit Maden gegeben.

Gruss


----------



## Fischers Fritz (19. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Also ich hab gemeint die Spitze biegt sich wenn man auswirft.
Ich stell die aufrecht hin da ist die Spitze immer leicht gebogen.

Gruss
FF


----------



## plattform7 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Ins Futter hab ich so 2Hände mit Maden gegeben.


 
:q :q :q 



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stell die aufrecht hin da ist die Spitze immer leicht gebogen.


 
Das ist normal, da die Spitzen sehr empfindlich sind...



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Also auf der Rute steht WG. bis 80gr. mein Händler hat aber gesagt das man bis 120gr. werfen kann.


 
Mit so viel würde ich die Rute nicht belasten, es steht nicht umsonst 80 drauf... Auf die Dauer kann es für den Blank nicht gesund sein...



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> woran erkennt man ob ein Fisch am Köder rummacht?


 
Na eben an den Spitzen, da diese ja so empfindlich sind... Entweder biegt sich die Spitze weiter oder sie stellt sich gerade auf... Also ein Biss wird man bei einer Feederrute nur sehr schwer nicht mitbekommen....


----------



## Fischers Fritz (19. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Danke erstma für die Antworten

Das die die leicht gebogen ist wenn man die aufstellt ist mir klar nur wenn man noch nicht ausgeworfen hat und die Rute hochhebt biegt sich die Spitze aber ich glaub das is auch normal.

Manchmal ging die Spitze leicht runter und dann hat sie sich entspant aber da ist er ja nur gerollt.und einmal war etwas ziemlich heftig aber ich hab angeschlagen war aber nix dran und die Maden waren auch noch in Ornung.
Es war nur Klopapier oder so etwas dran war schleimig oder war es die Schleimschicht von einem Fisch?

Den Gründling hab ich an der Spitze nicht beisen sehen.

Gruss
FF


----------



## Knispel (19. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erstma für die Antworten
> 
> Das die die leicht gebogen ist wenn man die aufstellt ist mir klar nur wenn man noch nicht ausgeworfen hat und die Rute hochhebt biegt sich die Spitze aber ich glaub das is auch normal.


 
Das ist normal. Das Wurfgewicht der Rute hat nichts mit der Spitze zutun, diese hat nur Aufgabe der Bisserkennung zu erfüllen. Oft ist die Sensibilität der Spitze in Unzen ( oz ) draufgedruckt. Eine Unze entspricht 28 g. Für angeln im Strom kommen 3, 4 oder mehr oz. zum Einsatz ( ich hab in der Weser eine 6 oz Spitze dran ) . Spitzen bis 1,5 oz eignen sich vornehmlich für das Stillwasser und sehr leichte Stömung. Für leichte Strömung Spitzen 1,5 - 2 oz.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (19. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Ich habe schon mal gesucht aber es steht nicht drauf wie oz die haben
sind 3 stück 

Gruß
Fischers


----------



## Knispel (19. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Haben die Spitzen verschiedene Farben ?


----------



## Fischers Fritz (20. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Ja die weiche ist gelb, die mittlere grün und die harte rot.

Gruß
FF


----------



## Knispel (20. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Schätze einmal, dass sie beim Wurfgewicht deiner Rute eine sensibilität von 
2 oz, 3 oz und 4 oz oder 2 oz, 4 oz und 6 oz haben.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (20. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Kann schon sein ich hofe auf jeden Fall das ich das nächste ma mehr fange.

Gruß


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Feedermontage*

Den Gründling hab ich an der Spitze nicht beisen sehen.

Die Gründlinge sind bei uns ganz schlimm. Deren Bisse erkennt man manchmal sehr schlecht.


----------

